

Offer HN: Free Conversion Rate Optimization Services - jkuria

Hi HN folks,<p>We are a relatively new online marketing consultancy  specializing in Conversion Rate Optimization.<p>We would like to offer our services (pro bono)to a few companies owned by HN readers so we can get more testimonials, references and case studies.<p>If you have attained product&#x2F;market fit and are getting decent organic traffic we can really help you scale growth.<p>What is Conversion Rate Optimization aka CRO? My definition is: the application of a rigorous methodology designed to maximize the throughput and customer lifetime value of your sales&#x2F;user&#x2F;customer acquisition funnel.<p>We emphasize “rigorous methodology” rather than just doing random A&#x2F;B split testing. Our particular methodology is based on three bodies of work as well as our experience promoting offers in various consumer verticals (mostly health, fitness and dating)...<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.theconversionwizards.com&#x2F;cro&#x2F;<p>email info@theconversionwizards.com<p>Thanks!<p>P.S. We can also help you with your paid traffic efforts.
======
wise_young_man
I'd be really interested in help with this for us. Our traffic has been
increasing for months now, but our conversion rate is low and I continue to
try to improve them and do user testing to figure out ways to better convey
and explain the product more so an outside view could be highly beneficial for
us. The site is [http://userdeck.com](http://userdeck.com).

------
cdmckay
Hey, we would be interested in a consultation -
[http://process.st](http://process.st) we are working on a new marketing site
so this is great timing.

